# What's the going rate for subs these days in S.E Wisconsin



## prosnow (Oct 22, 2012)

Just wondering what the going rate is for subs these days that have their own truck and plow in S.E. Wisconsin. Please no bs.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

50-80...depending on setup and experience


----------



## prosnow (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks. Thats about what I was thinking.


----------

